# Livery yards near Cirencester



## Fiji (31 August 2013)

Hi 
I would be really grateful for some help. I have recently moved to a village just outside Cirencester and am looking for a good livery yard nearby. I work and have a 3 year old son so am looking for part/full livery, depending on the cost. My pony is hardy and currently lives out most of the year, so grass livery at least some of the year would be ideal but haven't seen many yards that do that round here....

I would ideally need an indoor school (could manage with just outdoor though if floodlit), definitely lots of off-road hacking, and within 10-15 mins of Ciren. My pony is a youngster and very green so I need a knowledgeable yard that would give me some support with schooling and accompanying me out hacking at first. And above all pleasant & friendly yard owners and yard, would love to meet some horsey friends in the area!! 

Wow, this is getting long sorry! Please help - I'm completely new to the area so some inside information would be great. Thank you!!!  xxx


----------



## star26 (1 September 2013)

When i was at the RAC (not RAU!) my housemate kept her horse at Fossehill Farm.  They do DIY and assisted and the prices were really reasonable. Think they have an outdoor school too. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## ChestnutHunter (2 September 2013)

I would reccomend south cerney. Not sure how much the livery is but it is a lovely friendly little yard, with an indoor and an outdoor and they hold competitions.


----------



## E13 (2 September 2013)

What village, out of interest? If it's the area I'm thinking then I'm not sure there's much, but as someone has said there is South Cerney (actually in Cerney Wick), and I know there are a couple in Minchinhampton area. Or Talland?! And I believe there are a couple of competition yards.


----------

